# Is the Petsmart pricematch thing true or false?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've heard around the forums that if you bring a printed copy of the product from petsmart.com, they can pricematch it and give it to you for the price that was online on their site. Is this true or false? Is it in every location? Specifically So cal 626, rowland heights area hopefully?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

omg soooooooooo true dude

i bought my emps for $40.00 (400 emps)
XP1 for $60.00

search, print, buy...........i save so much money


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oh yeah its good. just used it last week on a AC30. reg 29.95 pricematched to 14 bucks.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Its true.....BUT the store only has to pricematch the persmart.com website. Some store will pricematch anything, but they ONLY have to pricematch the website. THe website however has to pricematch any other website.......

DONT DO THIS (I have to say that)
Then agian if you wanna lie you could always alter the Petsmart.com printouts price, and they would never know.....The stores dont have the internet to find out......But that would be agianst the law......So i dont do that.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah when I did it I realized I could have grabbed a larger one and they would have never known the diff. they didn't even ask or question it. "shrug" oh well. I will know for next time.


----------



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

i don't buy sh*t from there without price matching


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

wowwww nice! So... there is a way to cheat the system? Now how would you go about doing that? =]


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

some managers are asses about it, one guy tried to tell me he couldnt sell me my XP3 canister for what it was listed online (104$ online 184$ instore) because it was too cheap...and i said BS get your boss out here, so he did, then they tried to tag on 15$ to the online price for shipping because the canister was "way big"... i went in the next day and sweet talked the female manager into 100$even, cause bigalsonline had it for 85...


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

It's true, but they recently changed there site. That may cause some products to be different on the site and in the store. It no longer lists all the product names and prices you have to chosoe which one you want and it will give you the price from the cheapest to the highest depending on what rank of that particular item you have.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

...So the pricemath still works right? What do you mean about them changing the site? did they make the stuff online more online to compensate for the cheap prices?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

The stuff on the website use to be in a List. Where all the Fluval filters from 205-405 here in a list with each price. Now you have to choose the right filter you want with a drop down menu and it will update the price automatically. I think that will confuse the clerks at the store and shy them away from pricematching cause it won't be as obvious what you are buying and what the sites price for that item is.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

xiiutao said:


> The stuff on the website use to be in a List. Where all the Fluval filters from 205-405 here in a list with each price. Now you have to choose the right filter you want with a drop down menu and it will update the price automatically. I think that will confuse the clerks at the store and shy them away from pricematching cause it won't be as obvious what you are buying and what the sites price for that item is.


ahaha nice..i guess imma go buy the Python 75 footer kit for the price of a 25 footer one then.
They dont check or double-check the price and size of item do they?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

From what I have seen when using price match they just glance at the paper you hand them and just type in the price of the paper.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ic, so do you think they'll still trip when it comes to higher priced items like canister filters? They have to grant us the price on the online copy right?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

well, I am not sure, but I think ex0dus had a clerk at petsmart ring up a 205 for a 405. He went back after he realized the mistake and they took the blame and let him keep the lower price.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ooh i remember readinga bout that. ok thanks!


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

np


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

keep it honest... if you abuse they price match they may do away with it. Then id have to beat our ass.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> keep it honest... if you abuse they price match they may do away with it. Then id have to beat our ass.


If you're down to fly a plane to socal


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i didnt even know this whole pricematch thing existed, so you just look it up on petsmart.com, print out the page, bring it to the store, and bam, you get like a serious discount??? thats really sick


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, it's definitely true. I take advantage of their pricematch deal with mostly all of the aquarium equipment I purchase. You can save a LOT of money that way!








~Taylor~


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yes, it's definitely true. I take advantage of their pricematch deal with mostly all of the aquarium equipment I purchase. You can save a LOT of money that way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

GODS1KID said:


> i don't buy sh*t from there without price matching










........i pissed myself reading that, me too


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just went to petsmart and i bought a 50ft python for the price of a 25 footer, 69 dollars was regular price and i got it for i think about 25! Good day today is =D Imma go try out my new 50ft Python right now =D


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

does anyone know if it works in the petsmart's of canada?

and how do you do it? just go get the product and when paying pull out the flyer?

does it say it somewhere on their website so i can prove it?

like a quote on the site? " we will price any of our online prices with our retail stores!" or some sh*t like that?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

dunno bout canada, but you can try. just ask for a pricematch with flyer on hand.

Oh yea so i went to petsmart and they said they even take petco flyers.


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

wait, flyers? u thought it was online?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ooh thats sweet i could totally cheat the system with my knowledge on computers. i could mark my own prices







and get everythign cheap and they wouldnt know. to bad i dont have the programs to do it on this comp


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

so you just find what you want on the site and print out the page with all the info and price and take it to the checkout lane when you go to pay for it?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> ooh thats sweet i could totally cheat the system with my knowledge on computers. i could mark my own prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you f*ck the pricematch for everyone









Serious tho... they are cool enough to even do this, dont abuse it.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

na i wont i would be in lots of doggy doo if i got caught. parents would chop my head off


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> na i wont i would be in lots of doggy doo if i got caught. parents would chop my head off


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> dunno bout canada, but you can try. just ask for a pricematch with flyer on hand.
> 
> Oh yea so i went to petsmart and they said they even take petco flyers.










yup me too......i bought another emp / heater / etc. for my friend
saved $40.00 and he told me the same thing.........petsmart.........

PETWHORES................omg........


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

what about canada?


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

Telmob said:


> what about canada?


call and ask


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

I just exchanged one of those 55g starter kits for the second time. which i originally bought in 02'.yes i kept the reciept for it. a crack formed by the center brace both times. they said they have to return it as long as you have the reciept. I said cool lifetime warranty. I'm keeping all my reciept from that place from now on!


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

good idea, i should call lol.

thats a nice tought, never even came to mind


----------



## oOMPHOo (Aug 21, 2006)

I just set up my 30 gallon last week. I printed out everything I was going to buy and saved $97!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> ooh thats sweet i could totally cheat the system with my knowledge on computers. i could mark my own prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try to have the print out of the item say "Free XP3 Cannister Filter and $20 to customer who uses this coupon" that way you get a free filter and $20.









PS: DONT DO THAT! It was a joke.


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

i went and got an aquaclear 70 filter and a acuaclear 30 powerhead and they had to double check the powerhead because it was $20 cheaper. filter was also like $10 cheaper so i saved $30 total


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

never buy anything from petsmart without pricematching in fact. I bought a master freshwater test kit for 13.00 by pricematching and it was $28.00 at the actual store which is over twice the price!!!


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

yea i was planning on goign tomorrow and getting on of those because right now i have test strips and almost out of them anyway


----------

